# Camara web inalambrica



## DAPROTON (Mar 21, 2009)

hola! alguien sabria como convertir una camara web normal (USB) a una camra inalambrica o a una WIFI?gracias.


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 21, 2009)

sería factible esta idea?


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 22, 2009)

Estoy casi seguro que ese tipo de adaptador no existe  pero a mi tambien me interesa el tema...


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 22, 2009)

a que tipo te refieres? a un adaptador de CAT5 a USB?


----------



## Casti (Mar 22, 2009)

Hay routers que tienen entrada de usb para por ejemplo impresoras. Si el router tiene una entrada de estas, sera facil, pero si no lo tiene necesitas hacer un servidor para que el router reconozca y le de una IP a la webcam.
Yo estube investigando un poco el tema de construir un servidor de impresion (para conectar mi impresora usb a la entrada ethernet del router) y no encontre nada claro. Salia mas a cuenta comprarlo.
Supongo que con uno de estos, lo podras modificar para que en lugar de enviar datos de impresion envie el AV de la webcam.


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 22, 2009)

y seria lo mismo k tu dices hacer lo de la impresora (tu metodo) con un router normal pro poniendole esto: ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Hay adaptadores USB para hacerlos inalambricos, sobre todo para impresoras, he buscado por encima en google pero no he visto nada. Aviso que los que he visto son caros.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 22, 2009)

y donde los conseguimos?


----------



## Casti (Mar 22, 2009)

DAPROTON dijo:
			
		

> y seria lo mismo k tu dices hacer lo de la impresora (tu metodo) con un router normal pro poniendole esto: ?



No. Eso es un simple adaptador. Se deberia usar un servidor de impresion, que como dice Hemp, no son baratos.
Piensa que una impresora conectada por usb/ethernet al router, no tiene ningun tipo de tarjeta de red ni nada para transmitir datos por la red; con lo cual el router no le asignaria ninguna direccion IP y seria invisible para los demas equipos.

Solo hay 2 opciones:
 1. Se adapta la impresora; con un servidor de impresion.
 2. Se usa un router que ya este preparado para que al conectar un dispositivo via usb, le asigne una IP y funcione correctamente en la red.


PS: El nombre del adaptador para la impresora es "Servidor de Impresion".


----------



## electrodan (Mar 22, 2009)

Y no se podría hacer algo transparente para la pc? Que enviara los datos, el otro usb lo recibiera y viceversa.
tendría que tener dos canales, uno para enviar y otro para recibir.


----------



## Casti (Mar 22, 2009)

No se a que te refieres con transparente para la PC.
Haber si me explicas mejor pero me parece que no es factible.


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 22, 2009)

pero entonces mi metodo del router normal y corriente con el adaptador de  usb hembra a CAT5 no serviria?


----------



## electrodan (Mar 22, 2009)

Pues yo hablo simplemente de un transmisor en el tx de usb y un receptor en el rx. En el otro usb lo mismo.
Tengo entendido que el usb tiene dos terminales de datos: uno para enviar y otro para recibir.


----------



## Casti (Mar 22, 2009)

Tu metodo del simple adaptador no serviria.
El tema de hacer algun transmisor, es cuestion de investigar un poco.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Lo veo chungo, creo recordar que la comunicacion del USB ademas de rapida era bidireccional. Habria que cifrar la señal para evitar ruido y esto obligaria a aumentar aun mas la velocidad, se necesitarian mas de 480Mhz para soportar el Hi speed que es el modo que usa la camara y un juego de 4 transmisores/receptores. Si usaramos 8 bits de codificacion por bit enviado (lo clasico) seria necesario unos 3'2Ghz, o de lo contrario usar un micro para analizar la señal USB y enviarla a traves de otro protocolo ya establecido (wifi).

Igual me paso con los calculos (normal, son a ojo) pero si o si necesitarias una burrada de frecuencia, o currarte un codigo de la ostia para el pic.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 23, 2009)

A programar entonces.
Yo mas bien vería que tiene adentro la cámara y si se puede usar el sensor de imagen para sacar la señal y enviarla por radio.


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 25, 2009)

y por cable?  he leido que no se puede extender un USB mas de 7 metros no? habria que convertirlo a CAT5, a un cable de red como se haria el cambio de patillas? que cables se soldarian con que patillas? el CAT tiene 8  patillas y el USB 4 no?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

DAPROTON dijo:
			
		

> y por cable?  he leido que no se puede extender un USB mas de 7 metros no? habria que convertirlo a CAT5, a un cable de red como se haria el cambio de patillas? que cables se soldarian con que patillas? el CAT tiene 8  patillas y el USB 4 no?



Y porque no usas una cam normal con salida AV que estan baratas, un emisor UHF que estan baratos, y una targeta de TV analogica que tambien estan baratas?

Bastaria con cambiar la fuente en el programa de la cam para que te la reconociera como web cam.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 25, 2009)

Excelente solución la de Hemp.


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 26, 2009)

muy muy muy buena solucion! entonces una camara de video normal serviria no? el emisor no se muy bien a lo que te refieres dame un ejemplo una foto u URL y la tarjeta valedria la que lleva toda television dentro? o t refieres a una para el -PC? xao gracis buen comentario hemp


----------



## dagger (Mar 26, 2009)

Hola a todos...he visto en mercado libre un adaptador para conectar hasta 6 camaras comunes no usb y esta cajita se conecta a un router y las transformadorrma en camaras IP


----------



## electrodan (Mar 26, 2009)

En cuanto al modulo transmisor se podría usar uno como el que tienen las consolas viejas, de las que salia un cable que se conectaba directamente a la entada de la antena del televisor. Esos básicamente lo que hacen es modular una portadora con la señal de video.
La tarjeta de un televisor no te va a servir, excepto que puedas implementar un conversor analógico/digital y todo el software. A lo que Hemp se refería es a una tarjeta sintonizadora.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

DAPROTON dijo:
			
		

> muy muy muy buena solucion! entonces una camara de video normal serviria no?


Si, aunque tambien hay CCD's con salida AV que no sobrepasan los 20€



			
				DAPROTON dijo:
			
		

> el emisor no se muy bien a lo que te refieres dame un ejemplo una foto u URL


Te lo he buscado pero no he podido encotrar nada en la web, son unos modulos UHF de aurel que rondan entre los 5-20€ con todo integrado, solo hay que inyectarle la señal AV.



			
				DAPROTON dijo:
			
		

> y la tarjeta valedria la que lleva toda television dentro?o t refieres a una para el -PC? xao gracis buen comentario hemp


Hombre, me referia a una targeta PCI para el PC que ahora, con la TDT, andan entre los 10-30€. Aunque tambien te lo puedes currar con un modulo de TV (aunque como dize electrodan es un tanto masoca).


----------



## DAPROTON (Mar 29, 2009)

gracias!


----------

